# old school oz mids



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

this afternoon i drove to a shop that is about 45 minutes from where i live. he has been a long time oz audio dealer. found out he still has some new old school oz mids, what i would call the superman series. black cone with hologram looking superman logo. i think he has a couple of the 4" and a set or two of the 5 1/4" and 6 1/2" sets. weren't the old school oz mids awesome mids ? any info. or experience with them ?


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Lots. i love them. Sold a set of 4" to kurt.

I want the 6.5s so let me know what you can do. Tweets too if he just has components. Whats he askin?


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Lots. i love them. Sold a set of 4" to kurt.


That would be "kuzt" Who the hell is kurt? I love these mids. May very well be the best i've ever owned.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

right now, we have not discussed price. i am sure he will ask me what i am willing to pay. i need to find out exactly what he has left. i have been toying with the idea of the 4" if decide to try a 3 way front stage and choose to run the mid in my kicks. if i decide to put the mid up high, then considering a dome mid.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are the ones i got from tyronehoes. Is this what the ones you found look like?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1979&d=1181182227


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

Kuztimrodder said:


> Here are the ones i got from tyronehoes. Is this what the ones you found look like?
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1979&d=1181182227


from memory, yes. looks identical. i am wanting to think there were a couple of versions. easily distinguished by the basket and sticker on the back of the motor. do you have a pic. from the back ?


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

No i dont but the shield on the cone and the labeling on the magnet are done in chrome prism. Quite pretty in the sun


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

The older ones have a powdercoated basket too. The model is CS180, CS130, or CS100

I have the CS180s...the mids can get pretty low. Very smooth too. Only shortcoming is the xover...could have been a little more advanced for its time. Love them...don't think I'll be getting rid of them anytime soon.

...you'll see it on the pass side door in the lower corner


----------

